# Has anyone got a clue? Oto related



## Ian Holdich (15 Aug 2011)

I mean what is the crack here!

I have had these group produce fry, is he/she pregnant or has he/she swallowed a ball bearing?


----------



## daniel19831123 (15 Aug 2011)

that doesn't look like a normal pregnancy.... Has she been mated by a plec? lol


----------



## Tom (15 Aug 2011)

Dropsy? Bloat? Constipation? Pop Eye?


----------



## J Butler (15 Aug 2011)

I feel quite bad but I must admit I had a little chortle   

A quick google suggests the little guys chances aren't great i'm sorry to say, the few topics regarding otto's with very distended stomachs that I found all ended with tragedy. I think the symptom is usually caused by a bacterial infection of the gut. I couldn't find any suggested treatments sadly.

Otto with bloated stomach


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Aug 2011)

he's out the tank now and in my nano, i shall keep an eye on him/her. It's really starnge as i have had this group of Otos for a year or more now. He's acting normal.

cheers for the link.


----------



## Radik (15 Aug 2011)

That looks like Dropsy. Fish is for sure dead soon. Look at the eyes, they are popping out. It is bacterial infection hardly can be cured although you can buy medicine it never help.


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the reply, the Oto was dead this morning. Its all very strange as i haven't done anything different.


----------



## Gill (16 Aug 2011)

I have had this happen a few times over the years with my Algae Eaters. No clue why it happened, Just bloated before the pass. 1 question when the Otto Died was its spine slightly curved, as this happened with my Flying Foxes and otto's.


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Aug 2011)

yes it was curved. Very strange, as i say i have had this group for a year or more.


----------



## Gill (16 Aug 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> yes it was curved. Very strange, as i say i have had this group for a year or more.




Dunno what it was, and was very sudden. Fine one day and then bloated + red anus then dead. I found it happened more in my Flying Foxes than with Otto's. Sometimes I found then looking like a banana, they were that curved.


----------



## Radik (16 Aug 2011)

So yes it could be dropsy check Waterlife website there are symptoms described. I would say do larger water changes, not sure what your fish load is.


----------



## ghostsword (16 Aug 2011)

Red anus mean a lot of protein on their diet. I had the same issue with clown plecs. 

Otos will eat some protein, but too much and they will get sick.

I also lost two Otos this week, bloated bellies, and they had been fine for a long time. Add crushed garlic to the tank, great desinfectant and fish eat it also.


---
- .


----------



## flygja (17 Aug 2011)

Usually when the scales become extended like that, its dropsy. I had a few SAEs and various tetras develope dropsy individually.


----------



## clonitza (17 Aug 2011)

Feed them quality dry food and you won't have any issues with them in the future.

Mike


----------



## Gill (17 Aug 2011)

clonitza said:
			
		

> Feed them quality dry food and you won't have any issues with them in the future.
> 
> Mike




See that is one of the probs. I only Feed my fish the best Hikari Micro Pellets, Guppy Pellets, etc.


----------



## sanj (17 Aug 2011)

I have treated fish successfully that had dropsy. I used the interpet internal parasite remedy, but it took some months of treatment and waterchanges.


----------



## sanj (17 Aug 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Red anus mean a lot of protein on their diet.  .



No, it means bad curry night before.


----------



## Radik (17 Aug 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Red anus mean a lot of protein on their diet. I had the same issue with clown plecs.
> 
> Otos will eat some protein, but too much and they will get sick.
> 
> ...



Hope not Zebra or Black otos you bought recently


----------



## ghostsword (17 Aug 2011)

No, those are fine, thanks god for that. 

The zebras eat meat normally and the black Otos are not really Otos but some sort of plec. 

I must have overdone on the bloodworms. 




---
- .


----------

